
Ask HN: How do you conduct technical interviews - danfromberlin
I&#x27;d like to ask how other small- to medium-sized companies structure their technical interview process:<p>Do you use commercial tools (e.g. coderpad or similar) or your own custom-built or ad-hoc solution?
======
robertosimoes
As a non-technical person, hiring my first developer was harsh. I had to rely
on the candidate's curriculum and trust my instinct.

I wish I had a tool to help me.

